# My New Slicer



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

The old slicer is about worn out after 10 years so I was at the grocery store and they have one of those "Tuesday Mornings" kinda like a big lots, so I take a look around and they had Waring Pro slicers marked down to $59.99. This one is a big inmprovement over my old one. My old one you had to hold down the start button and it was left handed, I'm right handed. This is a great improvement.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2010)

Movin' up there meateater. Looks like a pretty decent unit!

I remember we bought a cheapo many years ago. I tried to slice Venison Dried Beef real thin with it. The blade would just flex out of the way. Same thing with Pepperoni. What a piece of junk!

Now you can smoke & slice all the Bacon you want!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice looking slicer... & Great price...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that is a great deal - congrats for sure - you will be a slicing king now


----------



## eman (Aug 18, 2010)

looks like the same waring pro i looked at sams last sunday . $ 54.99 was the price

 Please let me know how it works out as i will jump on it for that price if it's a decent slicer.


----------



## captsly (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to know how well it works also as I am in the market for one.

Jeff


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm gonna pick up some sandwich meat tomorrow and give it a go. If it's at least as good as my old one I'll be happy. I'm not looking to start a sandwich shop and I'm not in a hurry slicing. I'll give a report tomorrow.


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Movin' up there meateater. Looks like a pretty decent unit!
> 
> I remember we bought a cheapo many years ago. I tried to slice Venison Dried Beef real thin with it. The blade would just flex out of the way. Same thing with Pepperoni. What a piece of junk!
> 
> ...


I can't complain about the old one, it sure has cut its share of meat in 10 years. I just wanted a new shiny convertible.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2010)

meateater said:


> I'm gonna pick up some sandwich meat tomorrow and give it a go. If it's at least as good as my old one I'll be happy. I'm not looking to start a sandwich shop and I'm not in a hurry slicing. I'll give a report tomorrow.


If you change your mind about the sandwich shop, let me know---I've seen some of your sandwiches!

Bear


----------



## wildflower (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, It's tomorrow


----------



## foos (Aug 19, 2010)

Try not to make the same mistake I did.....I rotated up the metal bed the meat sits on without first removing the clear plastic guard.  It slid off and broke in half on the floor.....about 5 mins after I got it out of the box.  Fixed it with super glue, hope it holds.


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty good slicer I say. I sliced up some turkey pastrami for sandwich meat and it worked great, Gonna have to try some half frozen jerky meat and see how it does. The blade disasembles from the unit for easy cleaning and it does have some good size gears, plastic but good sized. I dont see a problem with it so far. I would say it's worth the $59.99. One thing I dont care for is the suction feet, they don't suck. I stuck a small carving board in front of the slicer between my counter front for a block.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like you got a great deal man - congrats


----------



## sqwib (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## cheezeerider (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info and follow-up. They have these at a local discount store but I've been too much of a wuss to buy it.

I might give it a go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

cheezeerider said:


> Thanks for the info and follow-up. They have these at a local discount store but I've been too much of a wuss to buy it.
> 
> I might give it a go.


Local discount store? Am I missing something?

I already have a slicer, but am I maybe missing a good discount store?

I usually don't shop in Red Hill, Pennsburg, or East Greenville, so I don't know much about stores there.

My normal haunts are Quakertown, Emmaus, Coopersburg, Macungie, and Allentown.

Bearcarver


----------



## cheezeerider (Aug 27, 2010)

Bear, there's a VF Outlet in Souderton that has a decent kitchen supply section. I haven't been there in a while, but i remember they had a good deal of small appliances at a what seems like good prices.......I may stop this weeken, I'll let you know what the've got


----------



## ddemerath (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice slicer.  I have a similar one.  My biggest complaint with mine is it is a pain to clean as the sliding tray does not come off.  Overall though, it does a decent job.


----------

